# How Friendly are the French



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If you had the choice would you run with a UK reg or an Irish one. 
You see I have the choice and as up till now I've only travelled though France on an Irish reg plate I wondered what other people view were. How friendly are the French towards us Brits, wife's Irish, and soon we will be almost full timing on the Continent. So I have the choice of Reg my MH in Ireland or in the UK. 

Wobby


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We found them very friendly this spring/summer when we visited. Very helpful and happy. We are going again next year as a result.

Johnny F


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

If I had a choice I would definately go for the Irish one.

Ireland is much less of a contentious EU member and the plate recieves much less attention than GB


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi

We went to France for six weeks in October and November last year. It was the first time we had been to France, first time we used our RV and first time we had stayed on a campsite.

They couldnt have helped us more when trying to park the RV and find spaces we could fit.

The French were very friendly and helpful everywhere we went. We really enjoyed the country and cant wait to go back.  

Everything people had told us before we went to France just wasn't true.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Just to clarify.

I did not suggest the French are unfriendly but simply think that for fulltiming Irish plates are better as they do not attract as much attention. 

When fulltiming, the last thing most sensible people want to do is stand out in a crowd, much better to blend in quietly


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

My experience of the French over many years is that they are warm, friendly, humorous, accommodating and really like the 'rosbifs', as they call us.

If you try to speak French, however badly and GCSE, they will really appreciate it.

Unless they come from Paris when they will be superior, impatient and unfriendly, but that is no different from New Yorkers and Londoners.

Go for it and accept the differences with delight.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dr Roy has got it spot on! You won't be disappointed  

Regards MnD


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

wobby said:


> If you had the choice would you run with a UK reg or an Irish one.
> You see I have the choice and as up till now I've only travelled though France on an Irish reg plate I wondered what other people view were. How friendly are the French towards us Brits, wife's Irish, and soon we will be almost full timing on the Continent. So I have the choice of Reg my MH in Ireland or in the UK.
> 
> Wobby


well you could have uk plates and fly the irish flag !! i think people will see the flag before they see the plates .....olly


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

So far no really negative points of view about travelling with UK plates seems that most of the negatives are in the mind, or are they? We have travelled France for 7 weeks each year for the last 4 years and love France. 
Just wondered how thing were on UK plates, as on one occasion whilst parked up along side several French and one Uk van on an Aire near Roscoff, a group of young lads started to shout obscenities about the brits. 
I suppose that could happen anywhere with any nationality.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If I had the choice it would be Ěcosse plates .. but as a second choice, def Irish :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Scotjimland.
What plates have you ? or should the name give me a clue
Regards Colin Munro :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Unfortunately GB .. :roll:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Judging by the recent Eurovision dance contest our GB popularity seems to be at an all-time low whereas the Irish are very popular.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

You may be surprised to find that the French are human!

If you are pleasant and courteous they will usually respond in a similar manner. Of course there are the exceptions, as there are everywhere you , but ninety nine per cent will treat you well, especially if you make the effort to speak ( however badly ) to them in there own language.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> You may be surprised to find that the French are human!


Why would that be ?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

as mentioned in previous replies above if you try to speak the language of the country you are in you will be met with constructive help in 99.9% of the time and on occassion invited to various family functions. (I have even attended a memorial service as a guest) . If you obey the laws of the country in which you are a guest you have little to worry about from the authorities, as for local yobs! well we have met more of them in the UK than anywhere else in europe. If your worried about a flag on the number plate get one with the euro stars and the tiny GB in the middle , saw some French and Dutch ones recently!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> devonidiot said:
> 
> 
> > You may be surprised to find that the French are human!
> ...


Jim,

Because not many French are Martians?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ollynfizz said:


> well you could have uk plates and fly the irish flag !! i think people will see the flag before they see the plates


You could also take a more proactive approach and fly the Jolly Roger, wear an eye patch, & brandish a cutlass. That way, it won't matter a damn about the plates.

:bazooka:

Dougie.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I have Eccosse and Irish stickers on my van,I find it helps with French authorities,police,duane's (sp) etc. Them Frenchies dont seem to like our English cousins  When Crossing the border at Irun I get the distinct impression that the Duane's go into a feeding frenzy when they see a Brit van.The last time we crossed they were swarming all over the van,I got the feeling they intended to give the van a proper "going over" However,One of the guys with the dogs asked if I was Irish,I told him I was and my wife was scottish (not such a big lie,my parents were irish)everything seemed to change,the guy in charge approached me and returned my keys,he had lost interest in searching the outside lockers,he said they would just put the dogs into the van for a quick sniff and then I could get on my way.Was it the Irish stickers or the Scottish stickers that made the difference? We should be told :? :? .Paddywhack.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Underpinning this request seems to be the view that 'The French' act in a discriminatory way towards individuals dependent on which country that individual comes from. They don't. 
France is a multi national country; where a person's origin, religion or colour of skin is of little importance. So, I think that what plates go on your vehicle is of very little importance. 
What does matter, and will determine your relationship with the french people, is your approach to them. As previously stated, they respond warmly, usually with a smile, to those who seek to converse in french. Some also seem to relish the opportunity to speak english, but don't start a conversation by asking if they speak english. They will appreciate your effort, and the fact that in trying to converse in french you recognise and value the importance of their language. The old adage when in Rome applies.
As a general rule I have always found the french to be friendly, helpful and humorous. Indeed when it comes to motorhomers we are welcomed with open arms and encouraged to visit their country. I recall a recent conversation with one such frenchman that highlights this. We were talking about the different provisions made by local authorities in the UK compared to France, and a level of intolerance by some in the UK to motorhomes and caravanners being on the road and parking up. He responded by saying that France welcomes all tourists and anyone who wishes to enjoy their country and traditions - so suggested that I should advise all my friends and aquaintances that if they want a welcoming place to visit to visit his country. I have found the sentiments he expressed to be true.
This said, I don't doubt that france has it's share of ignorant yobs but I have always found them to be fewer and less obvious than in the UK.
It is a wonderful country to visit with a culture that seems to value difference and appreciates anyone who shows a real interest in them and their traditions. They appear to have sussed out the work life balance and live life to the full.
Go and enjoy it, you are barking up the wrong tree if you think that the registration plate matters to them. It's how you are that matters.




























































except for the few ignorant yobs that every country has. Howvever, France seems to have fewer than most certainly.come from. They don't


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

taildj said:


> Go and enjoy it, you are barking up the wrong tree if you think that the registration plate matters to them. It's how you are that matters


Very well put.

Dougie.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys and advice, which ever plates are on my van it won't stop me from travelling to France as I love the country. 
I have a brother living in the Dordogne for the last 18 year and a nephew married to a lovely French girl. However its interesting to see peoples points of view. I know of one guy who's a moderator on this forum, No names, who wouldn't go to France because of this daft Anglo French thing, I think might have converted him. 
However keep the opinions coming as it makes very interesting reading other peoples point of view and may allay some of their worries about travelling to France. Oh and just for the record whilst I do try and speak a little French its very much 13 year old stuff, my wife is just a wee bit better. 

Wobby 

Love the Cannon ASBM 

Might fix one up in the garage, put a stop to the boot huggers :twisted:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have hired local vehicles in Italy,Norway and France. The big advantage is being able to blend in and play 'spot the Brit'. S
ometimes it avoids being pestered by people. One particular time I parked up and a number of Brits came on site later on in the day,not connected with each other. They didn't park anywhere near me,but all grouped together on the other side of the site.


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know my father-in-law would disagree with some of Taildj's post: Only two years ago my FIL borrowed my'van for a leisurely trip to see some old friends in Germany. My FIL was, at the time, senior RAF officer (Air Commodore now retired), and was on vacation. He had spent many years in Germany and intended to visit his old station as well as some German friends so took his mess uniform (no 5's) as he'd be guest of honour. At the start of his trip he was "routinely" pulled over at Calais, everything was fine until his uniform was seen in the wardrobe, things went rapidly downhill from there, the dialog turned to the British stance on Iraq, our relationship with America etc. He was then delayed for over two hours whilst they scrutinised the documentation in detail. 

I know my FIL found this both discriminatory and personal! Incidentally my FIL also speaks reasonable french so can't be condemned for a "just speak English, slowly and load" attitude!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Bigfoot

Don't worry about it mate, I think you can buy something for it at Boots. :lol:


----------

